# fishing from shore



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

My sister is staying at my house near the bridge to Perdido Key next week. My neice is staying with her, and both love to fish. I am not able to come down to take them out on my boat, so they are asking were can they go to catch some fish from shore. I have a LOT of r&r of all sizes for them to use. The main thing is to find any kind of fish that my neice that is 8 can catch. it does not mater how big or what it is. Only that it is some fish easy to catch.
Can someone offer some good spots and some info to rigs and baits. Help me on this, when I cam down in late Jully you are invited on a trip with me on my 26ft Glacier Bay for offeshore fishing. 
Bill


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*kyak*

Sorry one other thing my sister is bring her Kyak. Any places near the bridge to Perdido Key that you can put in a Kyak and what fish can you catch?
Bill


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bill, I would tell them just to use some type of spinning gear w/ a double rig using some squid and shrimp....good fer anything edible or not. I have no idea about yak areas around there....I would assume anywhere they can get access to the water would be good, just to be extra careful w/ busy boat traffic....


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

i caught a handful this morning at johnson beach with bait i caught in my net. 2 shark, a cat and a ladyfish; took about an hour but traded a handful of bait for decent pics. 

i use whatever i can catch with my net for bait. i use a 3oz weight to sit it still in the surf; and double drops w/out the red beads to increase the odds. 

the key is the closest "real ocean" to me im across 98 in bama. bout 10 miles. i have a nice pier here (on the bay) with lights and benches where we catch a wide variety(and i get my bait usually) reds, cats, croakers, pins, snapper, got a 4 ft ag this morning getting shark bait,mullet,crabs, ladyfish, flounder, etc.

almost got to pet my long legged pal this morning..lol

lemme know i dont mind company; and i usually have no probs getting more than enough bait for days..


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Go over to the inshore reports and read some of Chris's post. He's been tearing them up fishing from the shore. He gives a lot of good info


----------

